# Fish throats



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

How many of you cut out the fish throats and eat them? How do you clean them and fix them? My son caught a 28" red and when I cleaned it I cut out the throats and fried them with the other fish, to me that was the best part of the red fish. Went fishing with a guide and while he was cleaning the fish he put the throats in a separate pile and took them with him.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

I cut out the throat of 37" bull red. 2 jalepenos stuffed with cream cheese and then wrapped them in bacon. Tied it all together with string. 350 in oven for 30 mins and it was fantastic. Nicknamed it gulf coast quail.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Old news / new news . Try a search on redfish throats and you will have lots more info

Here is one with pictures..lol Dont make me go Redfeech Throat

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=182872&highlight=redfish+throatse


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Dang right I keep the throats I love em. If you have a guide cleaning fish, tell him you want the throats if he doesn't ask.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well dadgum Captain Dave, I just might try that myself...looks pretty easy in those photos. -EJ


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL You're a Humble Guy EJ.. Altimers kicking in . Those are your hands .... Remember..:wink:


[email protected] said:


> Well dadgum Captain Dave, I just might try that myself...looks pretty easy in those photos. -EJ


OP, Its good to bring attention to the throats of the Redfeech as at many cleaning tables more is set off for non human consumption over the edge of the cleaning table.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well Dave I have to admit my "Oldtimers" really does kick in every once in a while, sometimes I just pretend if I happen to need a good alibi. LOL! -EJ


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*"Cleaning Your Redfish" Article*

Dave or EJ (If you're reading this...) -

Can you post a link to the EJ article, or a .pdf, "Cleaning Your Redfish". I have a blurry copy and want to print out the throat part of the article. I still haven't figured out how to cut the little buggers out...

Thanks. The TSFM archives don't go back to May 2008.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Love them!!! We keep all Redfish and Snapper throats for appetizers. Mix up a spicy fry mix and fry until the fins are crispy. MMMmmmmm A cold beverage makes a great complement!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have no problem cleaning fish but I do not give the throats to my clients.. They are a pain to clean.. I'll give them the head and a knife if they want them. But I will say they are pretty good... Just a pain


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ain't gonna knock it...Ain't tried it either......although it reminds me of a 74' movie.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

ClearLakeClayt - We are working to incorporate additional issues to the archives of the new website, several readers have been hounding for these and they're even handier for me than digging through a stack of old mags. I will make a note to post a pdf of the "cleaning redfish" piece. Might take a few days. -EJ


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

We call them redfish wings


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

This is the most efficient technique of cleaning redfish that I have found. It takes a little longer until you get the hang of it but you get every last bit of meat from the fish, including the throat, without bones. Once you have it down it is extremely fast and it is very easy on your knives. You'll also be able to amaze people that are used to hacking redfish up when they see your filets that include the throat and belly meat.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

So when he says "collarbone meat" in the video, is that the same as the throat?


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> So when he says "collarbone meat" in the video, is that the same as the throat?


yes


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Love em but know a few guides that cringe when you ask about them lol


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep , Hang on to those Redfish throats fer sur !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I like them. Supposedly they contain more oil / fat content and it makes them more flavorful... what ever reason, they are worth all the trouble. Make good hors d'oeuvre as well.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

tamucc04 said:


> Love em but know a few guides that cringe when you ask about them lol


Three cuts with a sharp knife and they are oughta there. If I asked a guide for the throats please and he handed me the knife and the head it's gonna put a dent in the tip. Just sayin'


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very easy to remove. Two cuts and they are out. If you want to fry them then peel skin off with pliers. I like mine on the half shell. And yes it is the best part of the fish. Anyone who throws away redfish or snapper throats is just plain nuts.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

That red fish cleaning video is pretty good. First time I've seen that one. Just placed an order for one of those 6" dexter russell knifes. Gonna have to give that method a try. That little trick with the broom handle and bottle cap is brilliant too.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

You got it right Lone Star .. With this technique, you can opt for the throat on /off. No meat wasted.. PS A guide should filet as requested. I asked Capt Hillan to debone the flounda.. He say sure, How many and sharpens his knife..lol

Here is the best deal right now on the knifes from Dexter. 10 left 23 bucks to your door

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170964246755



Lone-Star said:


> This is the most efficient technique of cleaning redfish that I have found. It takes a little longer until you get the hang of it but you get every last bit of meat from the fish, including the throat, without bones. Once you have it down it is extremely fast and it is very easy on your knives. You'll also be able to amaze people that are used to hacking redfish up when they see your filets that include the throat and belly meat.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is a 4 man Fed limit of snapper throats on the grill


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

The only fish throats I've had were snapper throats and it was some of the best fish I've had. I just tend to forget about the throats on reds. I guess I'm just conditioned to ignore them. Gonna have to change that!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> I have no problem cleaning fish but I do not give the throats to my clients.. They are a pain to clean.. I'll give them the head and a knife if they want them. But I will say they are pretty good... Just a pain


IMO...your using the wrong knife for reds. My F. Dick double micro-serrated 10" utility knife will cut through reds and Tripletail like nobodys business ! I've had clients call me and thank me for giving them red throats and snapper throats that people didn't cut out at the cleaning table !


----------



## mfwhite60 (Jul 23, 2013)

we always try to keep the throats, just clip the fins off and pan fry them up...yummy!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I have used a variety of methods to clean redfish and must say that for the average fisherman, even though the standard fillet knife methods are very effective, whenever electricity is available it is hard to beat the electric knife/serrated blade setup. Facing a pile of 9 to 12 large fish for clients I always went electric when I could. The guys typically want the fish cleaned quickly and I'm about one minute per fish electrically - about five minutes manually. Since I no longer guide and clean only my own fish I take pride now in the manual method and might arguably do a little neater work. To each their own...I use both.

As far as using all the flesh you can remove from a carcass, when time is available and Pam and I have other cooking plans, I save rib cages and backbones. These are usually boiled and flesh raked loose with a fork. The boiling liquid makes great fish stock for soups, stews, gumbo, etc and the flesh gets added to the pot. All you throw away are bones and scales. Of course we always save throats for grilling and/or frying.

BTW in the video he was using a carbon steel blade. Easier to sharpen by far compared to stainless but you better clean and oil it properly.

EJ


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here yo go Clayt... Cant post a PDF w/o filesharing this will do.. It was a blurry pic from the archive as well . On EJ behalf, here is the Pic. I converted it to t pdf, then saved the pdf as a jpeg to up the resolution ..

Otherwise, to the OP and and all. Catch Redfeech, Clean, Cook Repeat...



ClearLakeClayt said:


> Dave or EJ (If you're reading this...) -
> 
> Can you post a link to the EJ article, or a .pdf, "Cleaning Your Redfish". I have a blurry copy and want to print out the throat part of the article. I still haven't figured out how to cut the little buggers out...
> 
> Thanks. The TSFM archives don't go back to May 2008.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Everett - now all I have to do is catch a redfish to put all this new knowledge to use. I'm psyched, last time I had redfish throats was after a guided trip with Charlie Paradoski in Matagorda. He asked us if we wanted him to fillet out the throats and then explained what they were. Cool guy...

So trout don't have decent throats? Too small?


----------



## Trout_Assassin96 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure about trout throats, as I have the same question. My guide down in SPI took the throat from my 29" and 27" trout but none of the sub 25" fish. Is it the same as redfish or less meaty?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Pass the popcorn quick


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trout_Assassin96 said:


> Not sure about trout throats, as I have the same question. My guide down in SPI took the throat from my 29" and 27" trout but none of the sub 25" fish. Is it the same as redfish or less meaty?


Lol

Mont frowns upon feeding the trolls.

Can u share that popcorn shupe?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JJG (Jul 29, 2013)

"collarbone meat" sounds so much more appetizing than "fish throats".


----------



## Trout_Assassin96 (Jul 4, 2013)

Was just curious, not trying to start anything or something haha no answer needed, I can find out on my own.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

best knife I use for fish bones and throats. 
http://www.fishboneknives.com/sg142-8-dexter-sofgrip-8-tiger-edge-slicer-white-handle/
I own 14 dexter knifes and this is by far the best one for redfish for me.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Too many >25" trout notwithstanding, I still have an honest question about trout throats, aka 'collarbones'.

(But you know 'collarbones' makes no sense, given the anatomical location...)

Man, this forum can go south quick...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

When I was growing up my Dad always let the rest of the family have the filets and he just ate the throats. We always figured he was being nice to let us have the choicest piece...until we tried them. Scaled with the skin on, dipped in buttermilk, rolled in cornmeal and deep fried. His favorite was speckled trout.

Shame to think how most of them get fed to the crabs.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Mundial-Mundigrip-10-Micro-Serrated-Knife-134p18.htm

Here's what I use.Many people have been amazed how fast this blade will cut through a red or Tripletail.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Mundial-Mundigrip-10-Micro-Serrated-Knife-134p18.htm
> 
> Here's what I use.Many people have been amazed how fast this blade will cut through a red or Tripletail.


Scott, you made the same recommendation a couple of years ago....thanks again !

This knife is all I use now, and it cuts through a redfish like nothing else I've ever used...and I've used everything.

:cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, Dont bury yourself any deeper.. Your were quoted as the Redfeech were a pain.. If those 14 knifes are not doing the trick, find the mundial one Capt Scott advises or a sharpener. I have that one as well and it truly is a perfect Redfeech, Sheepshead and Tripletail knife. Never needs sharpening, just needs more Feech.


texasislandboy said:


> best knife I use for fish bones and throats.
> http://www.fishboneknives.com/sg142-8-dexter-sofgrip-8-tiger-edge-slicer-white-handle/
> I own 14 dexter knifes and this is by far the best one for redfish for me.


Right on Scott. Got to keep this one on me as to leave on the boat. Always use. Knife has a no mercy attitude. There are other bread knifes, but this on is Superior 


Capt Scott Reeh said:


> http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Mundial-Mundigrip-10-Micro-Serrated-Knife-134p18.htm
> 
> Here's what I use.Many people have been amazed how fast this blade will cut through a red or Tripletail.


 Bo, I love ya Man !! 


Bocephus said:


> Scott, you made the same recommendation a couple of years ago....thanks again !
> 
> This knife is all I use now, and it cuts through a redfish like nothing else I've ever used...and I've used everything.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Mundial-Mundigrip-10-Micro-Serrated-Knife-134p18.htm
> 
> Here's what I use.Many people have been amazed how fast this blade will cut through a red or Tripletail.


Might have to give that a try pretty cheap too.


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Some of the best eats in the water! JalapeÃ±o, ur favorite spice rub and fill em basting with butter!!!!!!! My recipe.So good your gonna love it!
Serg!


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Don't forget the drum throats!!! Amazing on the grill!


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*throats*

How many bleed out their reds when you put them in the ice chest?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> This is the most efficient technique of cleaning redfish that I have found. It takes a little longer until you get the hang of it but you get every last bit of meat from the fish, including the throat, without bones. Once you have it down it is extremely fast and it is very easy on your knives. You'll also be able to amaze people that are used to hacking redfish up when they see your filets that include the throat and belly meat.


I've been meaning to try it that way whenever I catch a red.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*grouper throats*

not that it matters!!:biggrin:
but i have been eating red fish throats & you best bet when i was running my off shore boat for grouper we had quite a good mkt for 
"grouper throats" we not only sold them but we ate them as well, back when i was a very young kid the old timers would run drum lines across what was called north river in the quanas between st augustin & jax for big drum durning the drum run & drum throats were on the table :cheers:
used to lay in the bunk at night & put my ear to the post of the bunk & listen to the ""thung"thung" of those big boy's out in the river as they made thier way up river :biggrin:that was 60 years ago when an out board was 15 horse tops :biggrin:
stix


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great read Billy you Ol Salt You..

Lets spend some more $$ Mundial 10 Serrated for less than 20 bucks shipped. Capt Scott knows a good knife !! I will add another one for home / other peeps boat trips.

Scroll down to the 6 new part ...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MEHZ2K/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Throats-yummy on reds, snapper, grouper. cheeks- friggin awesome off of grouper. Think of the best sauteed scallop you ever had, and that would come close to a gag or warsaw cheek. The ribs off the bigger grouper and snapper are also excellent, and the bones are about the same size as a small pig's ribs.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup, Offshore opens up an whole new variety. Don't forget the larger flounda have cheeks and the best ones Im eaten are fresh Halibut in Ak.


James Howell said:


> Throats-yummy on reds, snapper, grouper. cheeks- friggin awesome off of grouper. Think of the best sauteed scallop you ever had, and that would come close to a gag or warsaw cheek. The ribs off the bigger grouper and snapper are also excellent, and the bones are about the same size as a small pig's ribs.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

captMike said:


> How many bleed out their reds when you put them in the ice chest?


I bleed mine out in the winter time when I'm wadefishing.Summertime in West Matty is a no no...LOL East Bay is ok....for the most part


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ling throats.... By far the best..


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

I take all my redfish that I keep and cut the throats out. I usually wrap them in aluminum foil and put garlic powder, onion powder, Mrs. dash lemon seasoning, and just a little Tony's, about a stick of butter and then I cut up some fresh lemons and squeeze them over the fish. I wrap it up and put it on the pit with some hickory wood chips, make sure that none of the juices escape. All the juices from the melted butter garlic, onion, and lemon make it amazing! You can also put a bed of fresh cut vegetables under the fish.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to try some fish throats, but I can't seem to catch a fish.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Gone Halfshell - Good I dont work for the Post Office...*

This is an inspirational thread and knowing that more Redfeech will be utilized more at the cleaning table will be beneficial..

The catching n cooking part is up to you, but here are some varieties.. :dance:

Polish Sicilian

Polish Asian Teriyaki

Grand Slam Plate

Spicy Ancho Chilli

Caribbean Jerk Redfish

Red-feech Half shell Private Collection

Red Snapper Mango Habanero


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*man*

IM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO I HATE MORE, YOU OR JETSKIBRIAN? lol just kidding I am kinda having you guys life envy right now though...lol all those fish plate pics look great...



Captain Dave said:


> This is an inspirational thread and knowing that more Redfeech will be utilized more at the cleaning table will be beneficial..
> 
> The catching n cooking part is up to you, but here are some varieties.. :dance:
> 
> ...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/pc/Mundial-Mundigrip-10-Micro-Serrated-Knife-134p18.htm
> 
> Here's what I use.Many people have been amazed how fast this blade will cut through a red or Tripletail.


how do you sharpen?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Dave... that third and second to last pic... OMG. 

I think my stomach just rumbled.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

chumy said:


> how do you sharpen?


You dont . its serrated and just dont cut metals..

Hey Robbie.. Me too.. It hurts dont it ? lol


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> You dont . its serrated and just dont cut metals..
> 
> Hey Robbie.. Me too.. It hurts dont it ? lol


Capt, call me old school, but i aint going to pay a $1 for a knife i can't sharpen. Maybe a ceramic one


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I dont, but you can if you want..http://www.wikihow.com/Sharpen-Serrated-Knives

I swtich off between a few and the serrated ones just have not had the need ( new school :tongue:



chumy said:


> Capt, call me old school, but i aint going to pay a $1 for a knife i can't sharpen. Maybe a ceramic one


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Trout Throats?*

So I started a question thread about trout throats and got a total of zero responses. Hasn't anyone tried them? I cut out two yesterday and will report back when I have a few more to grill. Look like nice little pieces of meat to me...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=530313


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Trout Throat Experiment Failed...*

See Post #11 in this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=540065


----------

